# Dakine 165 bag in Infiniti g35 sedan?



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

I have a fully padded 161 Dakine bag and it fits fine in a buddy's Acura TL, so I think it'll be fine in the G.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Kapn.K said:


> Any ideas?


Only a radical idea, thinking outside the box and such: Try and fit it in your buddy's car. If it fits, it's probably a good guess that it fits. If it doesn't fit, well, my money would be on it not fitting.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

MunkySpunk said:


> Only a radical idea, thinking outside the box and such: Try and fit it in your buddy's car. If it fits, it's probably a good guess that it fits. If it doesn't fit, well, my money would be on it not fitting.


BA, is that you? :laugh:


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

lol ive fit 3 board all 156-160 ish into a g35 coupe!!!
so pretty sure u can manage it with a sedan
________
VAPORIZER VOLCANO


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

As a G35 owner I can say it completely depends on the year. Mine is an 08, the back seats do not fold down. If i dont rack my boards i usually have to take them out of my large Palmer travel bag, move the front passenger seat up a good amount and then i can fit them long ways leaning against the back seat (have fit up to a 163. With the bulk of a big board bag it will definitely not fit. the lighter weight, less bulky bags seem to work though.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

The G35 doesn't have a ski pass through? Wow, that's sh8tty!


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

it does, but emphasis on the SKI part. In other words its narrow as hell and can fit maybe 2 pairs of skis.


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

It's like an '04. I'm 90% positive the seat doesn't lay down or have a pass-through. I've had a truck since I've had the gear and never had to think about it. I used to stick my 7'2" fun shape in my impreza. That's sorta why I started thinking about it. I think I'll bring my soft racks just in case. They use flat pads instead of the old style and they pack up pretty well. Like munk said, if it fits, it fits.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

tekniq33 said:


> it does, but emphasis on the SKI part. In other words its narrow as hell and can fit maybe 2 pairs of skis.


Then that is sh8tty. My buddy's TL has a pass through and we can fit 2 boards through it, bindings facing each other and staggered.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

believe me I know it sucks. At the dealership it was almost a deal breaker pushing me to the A4, however the guy swears you can get roof racks for them. that was 2 years ago this december and yakima and thule still do not make a rack! thank god for Inno.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

It's weird b/c the rearseat in G35 coupes fold, but not sedans. As stated, the tiny pass-through doesn't really work for boards. Fortunately you can get a roof rack setup right?


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

IIRC you can dremel the passthrough opening on the g35sedan also. Search on g35driver.com


----------



## vtrico (Dec 1, 2009)

I would give this a try it works on any car and the best part is you don't have to leave it on when you aren't using it


----------



## Kingscare (Aug 13, 2009)

Not trying to rag on that window rack, but that set up makes me cringe. Window can probably take more abuse than I credit it for, but still...


----------

